# Hownes Gill Quarry, Co. Durham - May 2008



## BigLoada (May 10, 2008)

Visited with Sausage. This is a sandstone quarry worked using the board and pillar system. Can't find any history at the moment on it but it is quite impressive apart from the horrible graffiti.

The height of the outside part is about 70 feet and is used by climbers.
Internally it is in very bad condition. Some examples of stone engraving were found including including some bizarre religious quotes carved into the stone.

A very nice day out.











































Outside





Part of an old tub


----------



## Sabtr (May 10, 2008)

It was a great day out BigLoada.  I still cringe when I think about those loose rocks in the roof. Remember the French couple??


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 10, 2008)

interesting looks place! love to hear the story behind it


----------



## Neosea (May 10, 2008)

Looks a cool explore, thanks for the photo's


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2008)

Love that outside shot of the strata and the inside one with large slabs (pic 4). Excellent photos and a very interesting quarry. Like the religious carvings too.


----------



## ricasso (May 11, 2008)

*hownes gill quarry*

what an excellent explore,did you find out how far it goes ? depth ect .


----------



## BigLoada (May 11, 2008)

ricasso said:


> what an excellent explore,did you find out how far it goes ? depth ect .



That was it! It doesn't go far in as it was only the edges they quarried. If it had went further we would have been in there!


----------



## ricasso (May 11, 2008)

fair comment mate!


----------



## Sabtr (May 11, 2008)

I also remember the tool marks left by the original workers. The drill holes they did by hand were quite vivid and looked almost new. 
I think the workings only went in about 30 feet or so.


----------



## sqwasher (May 12, 2008)

Nice set of pics! It's amazing its still holding it's self up!


----------



## tarboat (May 13, 2008)

That looks a great, if somewhat scary, place to visit. Nice pics too.


----------



## BigLoada (May 13, 2008)

tarboat said:


> That looks a great, if somewhat scary, place to visit. Nice pics too.



Its actually in a very beautiful area of lush woodland. The temp was about 27c and it was a really pleasant place, apart from the graffiti.


----------

